# Confused About Band Lengths :s



## tomshot123

Hi, I just need someone to tell me what band length I would need if I I have 25mm wide bands with no taper to pull just behind my earlobe? Any Helo would be appreciated








Cheers, tom


----------



## JLS:Survival

what is your draw length? I would need to know this length first


----------



## JLS:Survival

I have a 35 inch draw and shoot roughly the same size width bands you are referring to and I cut my bands between 7 and 8 inches, 9 inches is you want a little more power, hope that helps any


----------



## newconvert

uh oh!


----------



## NightKnight

Tom, do you know how to measure draw length?


----------



## lotuspedal

Dear all,

I am a total beginner and I have the same question. I got a dankung with 1745 bands but they seem too short? The distance between the middle of my fist to my cheek (right before my ear) is about 27.5 inches. (I'm 5'3''). I looked up draw length as this:

"Every shooter has his own draw length. You determine it by stretching out your arm sideways, and measuring the distance between anchor point (cheek) and the middle of the fist. As a rule of thumb, the this value should be divided by 5, and don't forget to add the lenght needed to attach the bands on the fork ends."​
27.5/5 = 5.5 inches. I'm not sure how to add for extra tubing for fork ends and attaching the bands.

The dankung's length from the fork to the pouch is about 6.7 inches.
The pouch that came with it is about 2.5-2.6 inches.
Is the length too short or am I just not pulling hard enough? How do you guys get it to your cheek?

Thank you for the help!


----------



## newconvert

lotuspedal said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am a total beginner and I have the same question. I got a dankung with 1745 bands but they seem too short? The distance between the middle of my fist to my cheek (right before my ear) is about 27.5 inches. (I'm 5'3''). I looked up draw length as this:
> 
> "Every shooter has his own draw length. You determine it by stretching out your arm sideways, and measuring the distance between anchor point (cheek) and the middle of the fist. As a rule of thumb, the this value should be divided by 5, and don't forget to add the lenght needed to attach the bands on the fork ends."​
> 27.5/5 = 5.5 inches. I'm not sure how to add for extra tubing for fork ends and attaching the bands.
> 
> The dankung's length from the fork to the pouch is about 6.7 inches.
> The pouch that came with it is about 2.5-2.6 inches.
> Is the length too short or am I just not pulling hard enough? How do you guys get it to your cheek?
> 
> Thank you for the help!


the bands may seem short but you have to remember your draw is tiny as well, the formula you stated is a really standard formula, but it depend on your shooting needs, for practice you might give yourself a bit more length until you feel more comfortable.


----------



## bullseyeben!

Without knowing you exact draw I would recommend starting at 8.5 inches before tying with tbgold at a straight cut 25mm wide, that should give a good compromise between life span, speed and allow a bit extra rubber in case you want to try drawing back a bit further..


----------



## JLS:Survival

bullseyeben! said:


> Without knowing you exact draw I would recommend starting at 8.5 inches before tying with tbgold at a straight cut 25mm wide, that should give a good compromise between life span, speed and allow a bit extra rubber in case you want to try drawing back a bit further..


nicely said


----------



## tomshot123

No i do not know how to calculate my draw length accurately








Cheers, tom


----------



## bullseyeben!

tomshot123 said:


> No i do not know how to calculate my draw length accurately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, tom


Easy: get a tape measure,hook the catch over your thumb, pull the reel back to where you anchor, and stop at that point, check your draw length.. cheers


----------



## Hrawk

Here's how I recommend calculating your draw length:
Take a piece of string and tie it onto the fork tip of your favourite frame
Draw the piece of string out as you would if shooting the slingshot
Measure the length of string to your anchor point
Don't forget to take into account your pouch length.
I usually subtract 30mm from my measured draw length to compensate for the pouch.


----------



## Jaxter

bullseyeben! said:


> No i do not know how to calculate my draw length accurately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers, tom


Easy: get a tape measure,hook the catch over your thumb, pull the reel back to where you anchor, and stop at that point, check your draw length.. cheers
[/quote]
That is a great way to measure draw length.


----------



## Sean

Hrawk has a good point as well, don't forget to compensate for pouch length. I usually end up attaching my bands to the 
pouch before doing much of a measurement. Then I squeeze my pouch together like you would in shooting then I put
it on the ruler for a measure. I then make an ink mark on the band at the length I want then this is where the fork ties will
be placed.


----------



## tomshot123

I did try that ben but I wasn't sure, I will try hrawks method, thanks hrawk! But then what do I have to do to calculate the length of my band cut
Cheers, tom


----------



## LVO

Tomshot, 
Just keep trying different lengths till you get what feels good to you. No two people here do things the exact same way. Part of the fun is the experimentation and discovering what does and doesn't work. ALWAYS wear safety glasses! 
_also remember, you can make a band set shorter, not longer


----------



## tomshot123

thankyou








tom


----------



## newconvert

Hrawk said:


> Here's how I recommend calculating your draw length:
> Take a piece of string and tie it onto the fork tip of your favourite frame
> Draw the piece of string out as you would if shooting the slingshot
> Measure the length of string to your anchor point
> Don't forget to take into account your pouch length.
> I usually subtract 30mm from my measured draw length to compensate for the pouch.


i can never read what you write, that space pussy freaks me out!


----------



## newconvert

LVO said:


> Tomshot,
> Just keep trying different lengths till you get what feels good to you. No two people here do things the exact same way. Part of the fun is the experimentation and discovering what does and doesn't work. ALWAYS wear safety glasses!
> _also remember, you can make a band set shorter, not longer


you mean? cutting twice wont make it nice?


----------



## newconvert

tomshot123 said:


> I did try that ben but I wasn't sure, I will try hrawks method, thanks hrawk! But then what do I have to do to calculate the length of my band cut
> Cheers, tom


most common is divide by 5, that using the marking system Sean mentioned tie em up! but it never hurts to go a bit long on your lengths use the measured length tie to pouch, but the extra can be used for adjustments, just like LVO said


----------



## tomshot123

Ok. then Thankyou for your help guys!








Tom


----------



## Ordie69

This is all great advice. For clarification, does this method also apply to regular tubes (not looped like the chinese style, but for a standard metal frame like the Trumark FS-1 style)?

I have been going through tubes like crazy and I chalk it up to an excessive draw length. Was going to get some tubing and cut my own. Thanks in advance.

* edit *

FYI, the tubing I am using is: 3/16 ID x 1/8 w x 7/16 OD Natural Latex Rubber Tubing Amber


----------



## Shahariare Jewel

Slingshot Bands Tutorial: Draw Length


----------

